# EIEIO Hunt Clubs 06/07



## AR9x19 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for the up coming season to post reports. I'm new to the H/A club as well as a few fellas I have hunted with in the past.

Chime in if your one of the veterans or a newbie like me and which club you hunt. Hope to see everyone at some point before the season. I plan to be up Saturday the 15th to have a better look around.


Joe (AR9X19)  H/A
Bobby  H/A
John  H/A
Randy  H/A
Matt (Signal_24) Paradise
Matt (Gunnar75) H/A
Ian (Jeeptastic) North
(toddboucher) North
Tim (TimR) H/A


----------



## jeeptastic (Aug 1, 2006)

*hey*

joe, i am in the Dollie Phillips hunt club. I live about 1 mile from there. Let me know if you need anything. 

Ian


----------



## AR9x19 (Aug 2, 2006)

jeeptastic said:
			
		

> joe, i am in the Dollie Phillips hunt club. I live about 1 mile from there. Let me know if you need anything.
> 
> Ian



North club or H/A? Must be nice to be only a mile away. This will be the shortest distance to any club I have been in in my 30 or so years of hunting in GA.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Aug 2, 2006)

*H/A*

Hey Joe, my name is Matt and I recently joined the H/A club up there and I'm looking forward to this upcoming season.  That place is beatuiful!  I will be up there this sat morning doing some scouting and talking with W.T.  I'm actually working on a website for all of us in the EIEIO Farm clubs. It will be a community site for us to share pics and download maps (topo and aerial photos), add scouting and harvest reports.  I'm not taking away from here but putting up some info for people who might want to join and check out the club.  It's still in the works but I hope to have it up in another week or two.  PM me and I can send you the maps I have of H/A. 
Look forward to meeting everyone,
Matt


----------



## jeeptastic (Aug 3, 2006)

I guess it would be the north hunt club. There are so ma ny I can't keep them straight. I know it's not the H/A and it is not paridise.


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 4, 2006)

I was in H/A last year seen one real big boy. My budget was keeping me out, but things are getting better and Monday I'm looking a Eieio North if it looks as good as it sounds Im back in EIEIO.


----------



## AR9x19 (Aug 4, 2006)

toddboucher said:
			
		

> I was in H/A last year seen one real big boy. My budget was keeping me out, but things are getting better and Monday I'm looking a Eieio North if it looks as good as it sounds Im back in EIEIO.



It was a difficult choice for me....I was leaning toward the North club, but the H/A property won out.

I hope to be in the "Paradise" next year if there is an opening!


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 7, 2006)

Im back in this time north, Saturday I should be there scouting and hang a stand or 2 for bow season-----


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 8, 2006)

Yesterday Jeff had asked if I would re-post this from last year over on H/A. It was Nov 21st

Saturday night I had a close call, I was walking down a trail and seen right on the trail about 5 scraps on the ground I would say about 8" round. I said strang on this trail and not in the woods, But I was heading close to this trail near a creek outlet with a lot of tracks. The only problem I found a great tree to climb but it had a big hump and I could only climb about 10 feet but I had cover all around me so feel good. Saturday was sunny and clear warn for end of Nov and I felt if I was going to see a deer it would be late. At minutes before dark on my other side I see a deer's face looking up at me only about 35 yrds away. The head looked good size but I thought it was a Doe. I couldn't get my gun because we were having a stair-down he didn't see me but knew something was wrong and at dark left in the brush--(no doe) I seen at least 10 points and a big body, couldn't get a shoot. All I could see in the dark was horns don't know how massive they were but looked good. I guess this is why they call it hunting my heart was pumping Dang. Im on-call every-other week for work and I can only hunt were my cell phone will work and next week Im on call. so I'll hunt closer maybe near the sign in board or campground were my cell works. But on the 10th I'll be back in a different tree going after this buck. I don't know what it is this year I also have not seen many deer but I feel God was letting me know they here hold on.

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving"


** Just to get you H/A hunters pumped**


----------



## marknga (Aug 9, 2006)

Boys that will get you ready for the season! Also enjoying them grilled tenderloins last night made me want to go after em too! 

I don't get to hunt up there much and plan my time carefully BUT let me say that over the years my time has best been spent over on the Dollie Phillips Rd tract (before H/A property). Something like hunted 2 days one year= 2 bucks, 2 days=1 buck, 1 day=1 buck. There for awhile it was almost a given! Lots of deer up there guys, and when the rut gets going WATCH OUT!

Man I'm ready to go NOW!


Mark


----------



## Signal_24 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Any Updates?*

I was sitting around the house bored while I'm recovering from last Saturdays night inncident wondering if anyobe has been to the clubs recently?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Scouting*

I went two weeks ago and met up with Joe, him and I scouted for about 4 hrs.  It sure is pretty up there. Which club are you in?  I'm in the H/A, see you guys at the work day.
Matt


----------



## Signal_24 (Aug 16, 2006)

Gunnar75 said:
			
		

> I went two weeks ago and met up with Joe, him and I scouted for about 4 hrs.  It sure is pretty up there. Which club are you in?  I'm in the H/A, see you guys at the work day.
> Matt



Im in the Paradise club.   I agree it is beautiful up there.   I'm still trying to get back to the club to do some scouting.  I'm still feeling very well and and pretty weak.


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 16, 2006)

I was up at North Yesterday, Hopefully to return Sunday because if not Its on labor day weekend. Im working on opening day but the following weekend I be there. It started to rain as I was putting the 4-wheeler on the truck last night and I guess I didn't tie it down good because when I hit  the RR crossing 1  or so miles from my house the bumper went through my back window--$#$%$%^$
But As I got home 3 bucks were in my back yard.


----------



## AR9x19 (Aug 20, 2006)

A few shots from the H/A club.


----------



## marknga (Aug 21, 2006)

Cool pics! It looks like that ol coon was running off the intruder!
I was up visiting mom and dad yesterday for alittle bit. It looks like y'all have had some rain  so the food plots should be doing good. I hope we get alittle rain down this way. 

Love the pictures.............always like seeing the little ones!

Mark


----------



## marknga (Aug 22, 2006)

*His offspring still roam*

Ok all you Franklin County Hunters! Here is alittle something to get your hunting blood boiling:

His offspring still roam:


----------



## AR9x19 (Aug 22, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Ok all you Franklin County Hunters! Here is alittle something to get your hunting blood boiling:
> 
> His offspring still roam:



Very nice! We're gonna have to work for it.....so far the trail cam has not captured any bucks....maybe this week!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trail Cam*

Hey AR9x19, have you had any luck with your trail cam?  I saw the pics above and the ones you sent earlier.  I just bought 2 this week and I'm planning on putting them out on sat.  Saw some nice tracks last weekend!  I guess I'll see you guys on sat. By the way, that's a nice buck.
Matt


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 26, 2006)

*EIEIO Club workday! "North" - "H/A" - "Paradise"*

Thanks to all the club members who made our annual Club Work day!   And also the members who called or contacted me that they had a conflict and rescheduled to another day.  We got a lot of the trails opened up, gates and posted signs put up, feeders removed and swapped some great deer stories (and sweated alot).  Running between three clubs and working with the post hole digger and shovel, this old guy was Worn slam out when I rolled back in the EIEIO Farm at 6:00 pm!  Welcome to all the new members.  Good hunting to all!!    W.T.


----------



## TimR (Sep 3, 2006)

*Opening Day*

So who's going to be hunting the H/A club on Saturday?  As far as I know I will be there....

tim


----------



## AR9x19 (Sep 3, 2006)

TimR said:


> So who's going to be hunting the H/A club on Saturday?  As far as I know I will be there....
> 
> tim



John and I will be there. Randy bow hunts also, but I'm not sure he will show.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Saturday*

I would like to be there opening morning, but my bowtech hasn't came in yet due them being behind.  Still hoping it could come in at anytime.
Matt


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Matt.  I hope it comes in soon...

I'm going to be back in the pines off of Dollie Phillips...with my fingers crossed.  See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## Signal_24 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been to the "Paradise" property once and then joined.  I haven't had a chance to do any scouting.  I'm stressing .  I cant get anything done.  I dont know the property at all and now its bow season.  I've been sick ever since they put me on that medicine and finally tonight will be my last dose.  I'm only off on Thur and Fri so I never can meet any hunters that hunt the weekends.  I'm frustrated.   Oh well good luck to those who bow hunt tomorrow.   

Matt


----------



## AR9x19 (Sep 10, 2006)

TimR said:


> Sorry to hear that Matt.  I hope it comes in soon...
> 
> I'm going to be back in the pines off of Dollie Phillips...with my fingers crossed.  See y'all on Saturday.




Tim - Saw you pinned in Saturday morning in the pines. I had a doe and fawn come down the draw around 7am and head up torward you. They were 50-60 yds to my left, so no shot. I hunted in the bottom of that draw that evening and saw the fawn again (10 yds from me this time) but the doe was not around.

Did you get a shot at her?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 11, 2006)

I got my bow in on saturday and did some practicing.  I guess I will have to shot every night this week to get up to speed. Don't want to wound anything.  I will be out there this weekend, hope to see you guys.
Good luck,
Matt


----------



## TimR (Sep 11, 2006)

AR - I didn't see them, or any of their friends.

Were you on the first fire break on the left that seperates the pines and the thicket or were you on the next road in the pines w/o a gate?


----------



## AR9x19 (Sep 13, 2006)

TimR said:


> AR - I didn't see them, or any of their friends.
> 
> Were you on the first fire break on the left that seperates the pines and the thicket or were you on the next road in the pines w/o a gate?



I was on the middle road that Randy mowed down with his jeep. I thought for sure they walked right to ya!


----------



## AR9x19 (Sep 13, 2006)

Gunnar75 said:


> I got my bow in on saturday and did some practicing.  I guess I will have to shot every night this week to get up to speed. Don't want to wound anything.  I will be out there this weekend, hope to see you guys.
> Good luck,
> Matt



I will be there this weekend. More than likely Sunday morning.


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 15, 2006)

Does anyone know who has the yellow ribbons up at the North Hunt club?

Do they show where a stand is?

If so, what kind of stand is it?

Just curious.


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't seen it, I'll be there Saturday. It look like the weather will not be great for hunting. But as work calls everyother week and a 15 month old I go when I can.

My plan 
Hunt 6:00am-to- 11:00 til noon
Go get lunch-scout, move my stand in the riverbottoms its to close to another. Then cleanup and hunt evening around 5:00. Has anyone been hunting North what time have they been moving? 

anythought would be great, by the way I have a stand I need to raise a little past the cabin and to the right over looking the one of those draws. If Im not in it anyone(in the club) can use it.


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 15, 2006)

todd, i have only seen movement on the north club right at dark. like 7:45 or so. 

you know down in the river bottom where you stand is and i pointed out that double ladder stand. jeff told me he fixed that one so you can bow hunt out of it. 

i might be there saturday evening. depends on how the doves are flying.


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't understand he fixed the double, or does he mean I can hunt out of mine?


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 15, 2006)

I mean he fixed it so that you can pull up the bar in front and bow hunt out of it. it used to be so you couldn't do that. 

sorry for the confusion


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 18, 2006)

Saturday night hunting by creek in North club seen no deer but heard yotes-never came in I was going to follow the yellow ribbon but never did. My plan was to take my 4-wheeler and move a stand but wife hurt her foot and need my truck, so I just hunted close. Still trying to learn the land.


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 18, 2006)

todd, pm sent


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 19, 2006)

*H/A Club*

Did anyone else hunt yesterday?  I got out there around 4 walked in and saw 2 does about 30 yrds away-SPOOKED 2 does 30 yrds away.  That was about it, around 6:30 thunder strated so I climbed down tying to duck out before it got nasty.  Didn't work, walked all the way back in the pouring rain. I love hunting-
Good luck to you all
Gunnar75


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 19, 2006)

Gunnar75, are you the one on the red jeep? i drove by going in and I got stuck in the rain too. I thought it would pass and then the bottom dropped out. When i drove by you were gone. I didn't see anything. I was on the north club.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 19, 2006)

That was me, yeah the bottom really dropped out didn't it.  I was hoping for quick shower before dusk to cool it off, hoping it would cause some movement.  The does I jumped seemed to be moving up to the pines to bed down before the storm came.
Good luck
Gunnar75


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 19, 2006)

I leaving for my uncle's funeral in Fl wednesday then Im making up work it looks like I can't make it back to the club till Oct 14th.   O-well try not to kill them all in the north Club save me some.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your familly's misunfortune, my prayers go out.  Did anyone shoot anything on the H/A club this past weekend.  I hunted on sat and saw some does between 8-9, but yesterday when I walked in there must have been 50 or so buzzards in the pines and it stunk like holly heck (dead animal stink)?  Just curious on what is dead in the pines or if the coyotes got something (little fawn) or not.
Thanks,
-Gunnar75


----------



## TimR (Sep 19, 2006)

*lost a doe on H/A SUnday night*

One of the guys on H/A called me Sunday night about 8:30 to come help him look for a doe.....we called it off the search at midnight since we both had to go to work on Monday.  It looked like he hit her pretty good b/c we found good sign so I'm pretty sure she's dead but that was on the other side of the club from the pines.  

I hated it for him but it happens.....

tr


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 19, 2006)

That was probaly it then, I was hunting off the main rd (dollie phillips I believe)  I walked in on the first road where we parked for the work party.  The stinch and buzzards were back at the firebreak about 60 yrds in.  Will you be out there this weekend?
-Matt


----------



## AR9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Gunnar75 said:


> That was probaly it then, I was hunting off the main rd (dollie phillips I believe)  I walked in on the first road where we parked for the work party.  The stinch and buzzards were back at the firebreak about 60 yrds in.  Will you be out there this weekend?
> -Matt



Matt - I took off this Friday and plan to be there through Sat morning, then I need to head back for my kids football game.

Maybe see you guys then....


----------



## CuznDave (Sep 19, 2006)

*Hey Trails*

You got an extra stand for your favorite nephew if I can sneak up sometime this fall?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Sat Morning*

I should be out there this sat also, I might be going to jenkins county to hunt at a friends club sat or sun don't really know yet.
Good luck,
Matt


----------



## TimR (Sep 20, 2006)

I will probably be out there Sat afternoon.

tr


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 22, 2006)

*North Club Skunk Alert*

I went hunting yesterday evening and when I went to the gate to open it I heard something coming towards me. I shined my light up and there was a small skunk looking right at me. 

All I could say was, "Please don't spray, please don't spray"

SO BEWARE!!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Skunk*

Did you seen anything besides the overgrown stripped rat?  I will be out tomorrow at the H/A in the morning and possibly in the evening if I don't get caught in the stroms again.  Good luck to all!
-Gunnar75


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 22, 2006)

I am not seeing anything and it is getting frustrating.


----------



## AR9x19 (Sep 22, 2006)

jeeptastic said:


> I am not seeing anything and it is getting frustrating.



I was on stand all day today. They started moving at 4:20pm or so. Three doe's came in behind me on the ridge but caught me turning my head and bolted.

Good luck to all this weekend! I have football games to attend.


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody see or harvest anything this weekend?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Creepin*

I had something right at day break slip in behind me on sat am.  Couldn't tell what it was but it was moving real quite.  I had another blow at me around 8 am I can't tell if it winded me or if it was my sent.  I'm using trail's end early season and twice I have had deer blow/weeze at me.  Once the wind was in my favor and the the other it was swirling.  I guess next time out I won't use it and see what they do.
-Gunnar75


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Karma*

I left a little earlly from work yesterday and here is what I got for it.  A 3 car pile up on 85 N, I was at the front so luckily I didn't hit anyone I just took the brunt of the pile up.  Luckily no one was seriously injuried, muscular lumbar strains for me!  Scary thing was I was more concerned about my new bowtech in the back than anything else.  Bowtech one tiny scratch, jeep $4,000 of damage along with a tweaked back..  Anyone going out tomorrow am, I'm now off all week!  Physical therapy and hunting must go hand in hand,
Good luck to all,
-Gunnar75


----------



## AR9x19 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gunnar75 said:


> I left a little earlly from work yesterday and here is what I got for it.  A 3 car pile up on 85 N, I was at the front so luckily I didn't hit anyone I just took the brunt of the pile up.  Luckily no one was seriously injuried, muscular lumbar strains for me!  Scary thing was I was more concerned about my new bowtech in the back than anything else.  Bowtech one tiny scratch, jeep $4,000 of damage along with a tweaked back..  Anyone going out tomorrow am, I'm now off all week!  Physical therapy and hunting must go hand in hand,
> Good luck to all,
> -Gunnar75




Glad you are OK Matt! I hate the sound that saftey glass makes when it burst..... 

John, Randy and I will be up Sat evening through Sunday.


----------



## jeeptastic (Sep 27, 2006)

Gunnar75, I hate it for you man and glad you were not seriously injured. But let me ask you a question. Do you think having the tire on the back of your jeep helped when they hit you? Do you think it absorbed any of the impact? 

just asking since i drive a jeep also.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Tire*

Normally I would say yes, but I recieved a flat tire sunday evening so I had to use my spare and put the  flat tire on the back! Thanks guys, I saw 3 on the way this morning and 4 does from my stand.
Good luck all,
Gunnar75


----------



## TimR (Sep 27, 2006)

Glad you're ok Matt.  

I should be out there Sat morning and maybe again Sun afternoon.

tr


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 29, 2006)

Its starting to get cooler, are they starting to move better yet. If all go's well Im taking friday afternoon the 13 be at the north club for a evening hunt then hunt all day the 14th. I sure wish I had more time up there, the way its looking I may only have 1-2 weekends in Oct and 1 in Nov. O-well thanks for saving me some.

While Im oncall Im hunting archery-only WMA's in Hall County-Good luck to ya this weekend.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Movement*

I've seen deer/does every morning between 7:30-9.  I only seen a couple in the evening.  
Goodluck,
Gunnar75


----------



## AR9x19 (Oct 1, 2006)

Notta, zilch, nothing moving this weekend from my view.....


----------



## jeeptastic (Oct 2, 2006)

AR9x19 said:


> Notta, zilch, nothing moving this weekend from my view.....



unfortunately, i second that. I sat from 6:30 till 11 am on saturday, nothing.


----------



## bohuntr (Oct 3, 2006)

I didnt join this year but was in H/A last year.  I seen the same spike every evening and every morning of bow season.  On opening day of gun season I was hunting up on the hill overlooking the swamp and I missed a decent sized 8.  After that I never seen the spike again or any other deer.  I dont understand what happened but I went the entire gun season without seeing a deer except opening day.  I also moved all around the club but I guess the luck wasnt there.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 6, 2006)

Any news on north club, is it starting to get better. I should be up Fri afternoon the 13th( is that bad luck). Man its been a long time, work I hate it then I might not be able to get up till end of Oct or even end of Nov, Im just hoping I have a better Dec. 
O-well that life. any good reports on any of our clubs, people in other parts of the state are having a good year!!


----------



## REB (Oct 6, 2006)

*North Club*

Went out on opening day, September 9th, saw two doe that morning, nothing in the afternoon.  Nothing on Sunday, two doe early on Monday; nothing in the afternoon. On Tuesday (12th) saw a buck and a doe about 10:00 AM.  I had to leave Tuesday PM due to a death in the family.  

I went back on September 22d and stayed two weeks, got back home yesterday.  I hunted during the week and not on the weekends; I normally hunted both mornings and afternoons.  I didn't see anything the entire two weeks and very little signs.  Hunted four different stands, same results.

REB


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Morning*

Anyone going to H/A in the morning?  I'm planning on hunting late morning to mid afternoon if anyone will be out. Good luck
Gunnar75


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 10, 2006)

Well Sat 14th I'll get to bowhunt north this year getting time to hunt is like pulling teeth. I will enjoy every minute.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 11, 2006)

Any new news Yet? anything?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Muzzleload*

Did anyone go out this weekend and muzzleload hunt, see anything?  I went out on friday morning and saw 6 big does around 8:10 am.  None of them would listen and come into range.  See you guys on sat!
-Gunnar75


----------



## jeeptastic (Oct 16, 2006)

jeff said someone shot a doe on the h/a club and also saw a nice wide 6 pointer. i didn't go, gave in to a dove shoot


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Update*

I bet I have a good idea where that 6 pt was spotted.  Hopefully something bigger will start browsing around pretty soon.
Thanks for the update,
-Gunnar75


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I was in the north club last year and the year before that. I can count on one hand how many days I hunted and saw any deer. One day I did see a good many does one day and let a very nice buck get away from me on another day but other than that that is it.


----------



## vmistudio35 (Oct 17, 2006)

I was out on H/A on Saturday morning with my ml.  Saw one doe on the way out to the stand.  I ran into Tim F. at the pin in board on the way out.  He said he saw two does cross the road as he was driving back.  I'll be out there Thurs and Sat. Any hints on where that six pointer was? LOL


----------



## brickdawg (Oct 18, 2006)

*hows the signs*

I have been hunting north club (1st year), and have probably been about 7 times with the bow so far.  Nothing but does until Sunday evening when I finally saw some horns.  Solid 6 pointer with good length and mass but got one bigger on the wall already so I let him walk and hopefully everyone else will too.  He will be a great deer in 2 years if not next.  Saw some several scrapes and rubs on line between the thick stuff and the hardwoods.  Ready for rifle season come Saturday, and hope its nice and cool.  Are you guys seeing any activity up there or is it still slow?
Hope to see you Saturday.
Zach


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 20, 2006)

*This weekend*

I just wanted to see who all was going to be out at HA this weekend?  Is anyone going to be camping, if so I would like to stop by and say hello to those I have not met. 
Goodluck guys!
-Gunnar75


----------



## AR9x19 (Oct 20, 2006)

I will be there in the morning, then head out for my kids football game and return for the evening hunt and maybe Sunday morning.......see you then.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Luck yesterday*

Did anyone on either of the clubs have any luck?  I heard a few shots that sounded pretty close.  I saw a few overgrown treerats.  First time not seeing anything but doesn't surprise considering how it always seems to work when you have a rifle instead of a bow.  It sounded like the guy who's property borders H/A shot something or at least at something.  Heading in a few this morning hoping the rain lays off enough.  Goodluck,
-Gunnar75


----------



## AR9x19 (Oct 22, 2006)

Gunnar75 said:


> Did anyone on either of the clubs have any luck?  I heard a few shots that sounded pretty close.  I saw a few overgrown treerats.  First time not seeing anything but doesn't surprise considering how it always seems to work when you have a rifle instead of a bow.  It sounded like the guy who's property borders H/A shot something or at least at something.  Heading in a few this morning hoping the rain lays off enough.  Goodluck,
> -Gunnar75



9 does....2 Sat morning and 7 Sat evening passing by me like a train. Randy had 4 come by him Sat evening. No bucks.... 

We saw you pinned in Sunday, any luck? We pulled out early.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Nope*

I sat sun morning till 11am through rain, sunshine and more rain.  I didn't see anything!  I'm going to hang in there and hopefully something will pass through, if not at least I'm seeing alot of different birds!


----------



## TimR (Oct 23, 2006)

I saw two yearlings Sat morning and left at about 11am.  

Went back yesterday afternoon and only caught a glimpse of one...which was a surprise b/c of all the noise my stand was making in the wind.  Hopefully this cold snap will get the bucks moving.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 24, 2006)

*This week*

Is anyone going this week?  I will be hunting wed-sun, let me know if anyone will be out there.
-Gunnar75


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 25, 2006)

My goal is to be at North Friday afternoon then Sat morning. But this year everytime I planned few through. Now my choice bow or gun, I like to hunt bow all year but no deer last year and none yet, I think the 270 will come out, it is sighted in and ready.


----------



## TimR (Oct 26, 2006)

Matt - I will be out there Fri and Sat with my dad.  I'll probably put him in my stand, then hang my climber right next to him and run the video camera.  We'll be in my usual spot in the pines.

See you at the sign in...

Tim


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Goodl  uck*

Tim are you going to be where you have been bow hunting or where you hunted opening weekend near me?  Goodluck, I'll be out there in the morning.
Goodluck Guys,
Gunnar75


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2006)

Matt - you're thinking about Tim F...he was on the power line over near you.  I have been spending my time over in the pines.

...hunted Fri morning in the rain and Sat morning in the wind and then again Sun afternoon.  Didn't see anything Friday, saw one doe on Saturday.  Sun afternoon had a cow horn spike around me for about 15 min....he got to within about 30 feet of me.  I got some good video of him.  

tr


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Too many tims*

Just kidding, sorry about the mix up.  Sounds like they're coperating a little bit for ya.  I went out sunday morning and had a couple does working torwards me until some dogs came and ran them off.  Oh well, I'm heading to Jenkins county this week to try my luck on my buddies club.  Going wed-sun they're suppose to be in prime rut this week, I guess I'll wait and see.
Matt


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 30, 2006)

Wife and baby got sick this weekend, hopefully Thursday night but who knows. Whats it going to take to get these boys moving.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Movement*

Sorry to hear about your family being sick.  I hope this little cold front that is suppose to move through later this week will get them deer moving around.


----------



## brickdawg (Nov 1, 2006)

*no kills on North club I think*

I hunted Sat AM and saw 4 does and a 5 pointer roaming around behind the does.  The wind did not cooperate with shooting a doe with the bow so I just watched them.  Sat PM took the rifle and saw nothing.  The black man who owns the farm across the road from the chicken houses on the border of the North Club shot on opening weekend, and I saw 5 guys going across his pasture on Sat PM and heard 4 shots from them so I guess they are racking up.  I dont know what sort of buck he shot at I just hope it was not the wide 6 pt. that I have seen 10+ times.  That would be a great deer in 2 years...Weather should get really good this Sat and I will be in there around the old well in the ladder or the climber.  Good luck to you all.  Dont forget to vote next Tues.


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 2, 2006)

If all goes right I should be at north this afternoon.


----------



## brickdawg (Nov 2, 2006)

*just curious*

Is everyone hunting their own stands or hunting out of others?
Just want to know cause I've been hunting only mine, but don't know what everyone else is doing.  I know the board says to pin in at any stand you want but what if the stands owner wanted to hunt it and got to the club 5 min after someone had already gotten in...and is everyone wearing scent killer when they are hunting others stands?  Just want to know...good luck and God bless


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 4, 2006)

Brickdawg. I have been in the eieio clubs. And unless the rules have changed  you can pin in 1 second before the owner of a stand does and hunt his stand. That was the rules then not sure about now.


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 6, 2006)

Yea thats it, I hope every one is doing everything to control scent,Im sure they are. As for stand use I only been there 2 times this year 2 quick afternoons and last thursday I hunted a club stand. But with everything which has happened this if you see one of my stands Please hunt them you may have better luck 

We should be right at pre-rut NOW get out there and get them, By the way I was there last Thursday night and heard yotes about maybe 500 yards behind me, but never seen them. the other time I hunted I heard them by the river bottom. Both time I never seen them but this could be our problem maybe for Christmas I get a yote call and get rit of a few in Jan/Feb, has anyone else seen or heard these! if so get them.


----------



## TimR (Nov 6, 2006)

Did anyone hunt H/A on Saturday? Was there from first light until about 12:15...

I saw two yearlings and didn't see them until after 9am.  I also saw three different bobcats. One good sized adult came by me shortly after daylight and then about 9:30 two young ones had a fight right in front of me.  Of course I didn't have the video camera with me....

I'll be out there again this weekend.  Hopefully there will be some chasing going on!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Nov 6, 2006)

*This Weekend*

I just got back from Jenkins county and I got skunked.  Saw 1 spike and 1 really large bodied deer at 200 yrds for about 2 seconds.  My buddy shot a nice 8 pt on Sat evening.  I think the moon had everything backwards this past week.  I will be out on Sat and Sun.  See you guys this weekend.
Gunnar75


----------



## AR9x19 (Nov 6, 2006)

Randy and I hunted all day Sunday and again this morning until 11:00 or so. Did not see a thing! Maybe they will be active this weeked....but it looks like it will be warming up again!


----------



## brickdawg (Nov 7, 2006)

*how did yall do*

I decided after the lack of seeing deer at the North Club to hunt at another spot I had been given permission to go on...Friday AM I saw 6 bucks and shot the largest 8 pointer, let another good 8 and a solid 6 walk...Saturday AM 4 does and another good 8 all walked...Sunday AM 4 does...and Sunday PM nothing.
I want to know if anybody saw anything at the North Club this past weekend, cause I know the moon was full but the weather was perfect and I saw alot of deer moving out at this other place. Bucks are making lots of sign and starting to run the does here, but I havent been seeing that at EIEIO and that worries me that the deer just arent there.?


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 8, 2006)

Brickdawg congrads on the deer. And I understand how you feel about the EIEIO clubs. I was in your shoes once.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 9, 2006)

OK It may be me but for some reason the thread about the eieio hunt clubs is not seeing alot of action this season. I know a couple of guys in those clubs that post alot and there is only silence from them. Whats up? Ya guys have lock jaw on your honey holes or are ya not seeing any deer and being hush hush about it. This thread used to see alot more action...... Well I am only speaking my thoughts.


----------



## Signal_24 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I would like to give yall feeback on the "Paradise" property but.......   I'm having a rash of bad luck.   Everytime I get ready to go to the woods something bad happens.  I'm just now getting over a horrible sinus infection.  The horrible sneezing episode that went along with my sinus infection triggered a bad disc I have in my lower back.  I feel like lightning is shooting me in my left butt cheek running down my leg into my foot.   I'm in pain in serious pain.    Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## jeeptastic (Nov 10, 2006)

Signal_24 said:


> Well I would like to give yall feeback on the "Paradise" property but.......   I'm having a rash of bad luck.   Everytime I get ready to go to the woods something bad happens.  I'm just now getting over a horrible sinus infection.  The horrible sneezing episode that went along with my sinus infection triggered a bad disc I have in my lower back.  I feel like lightning is shooting me in my left butt cheek running down my leg into my foot.   I'm in pain in serious pain.    Please keep me in your prayers.



I feel for ya brother. Hope you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## TimR (Nov 12, 2006)

Sat seems to have been a bust on H/A.  I don't think anybody saw a single brown hair.....
I thought I was in a good spot until a few dogs came by me....three different times.  One of them had a collar so I held off.  I'm pretty sure they belong to the land owner since they were all sprawled out in his yard when I pass by on my way to sign out.

Jeff - any chance you could ask him to keep the pooches under wraps...at least on Saturdays?

I went back this morning and saw my same two yearlings. If I see them again I think I'm going to have to name them.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 13, 2006)

Timr  got some bad news about the pooches. Last time I checked there is no lease laws in Franklin county.... so it will be out of the goodness of the owners heart if he leases them.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wanted all of you guys that know Jeeptastic aka Ian he killed his first ever buck this afternoon. A very impressive eight point. Also it WAS NOT KILLED on the EIEIO North club for those of you who might assume it was. WAY TO GO IAN I AM WAITING TO SEE PICTURES ON WOODY's


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you folks see the real nice franklin Co buck in the bragging section. Jeeptastic I thought it might of been yours but it wasn't (send your pictures.)


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 14, 2006)

*Finally some Pics of Jeeptastic's deer*

Way to go Jeep....


----------



## marknga (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats Ian! I like to see a hunter smiling in his deer pictures.

Mark


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats- you put the time in-enjoy.

Now someone put a buck down on one of these clubs. Ive only spent about 2 afternoons there and best case I might get to spend 2 more afternoons, so it might not be me. heck I haven't even seen a deer up there this year, Well I did see a few the day I signed up.

Thats life-


----------



## Gunnar75 (Nov 17, 2006)

*This weekend*

Anyone going this weekend and this week.  Hopefully this cold spell will kick them into rut. 
Goodluck all,
Gunnar75


----------



## Gunnar75 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Seen anything*

Did anyone see any does being chased or have any luck?  I'll be out Wed nite, Thur morning, and Fri morning.  Anyone else?   See my post "around the campfire" about an scary site in Dawson Forest.
Have a Happy Turkey Day and good luck!
-Gunnar75


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2006)

*nice one...*

Tim F. killed this one at the H/A club on Sat morning....he was about 2-3 min behind a doe.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Good Job!*

NICE!


----------



## marknga (Nov 20, 2006)

Good one! That is what it is all about! Congrats Tim.


Mark


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrads Tim I am glad to hear of someone finally killing a good buck off of the H/A club. I haven't heard of a decent deer killed off of The north or H/A club in the past couple of years. Beside the buck Jeff killed 2 yrs ago on what used to be part of the North Club. But that tract is no longer in the North club. Again congrads Tim. Maybe some of ya guys hunting the North Club can kill a Roaming buck that might pass through the North club.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 20, 2006)

*Good buck Tim F.!!*

After all the shots I heard fired last week over on the H/A club I suspect that there have been some more good'uns put on ground that no one is talking about..... Or maybe like last year, when I had reports from there different members who shot at several nice bucks, that were never found. One members rifle proved to be shooting some 12" left at 100 Yds on my range.
Also had one member down on the North Club who only shoot bucks he is going to mount, shot a large trophy deer that was never found, right 4-wheeling for life.  (Who also said one time he would never own a 4 wheeler!!)   
The deer are here guys, I have seen 4 bucks that I have let walk, and one large 8 pointer who put the who do on me last Thursday....again congrats to Tim on this fine 8 pointer!   Good hunting to all!!    W.T.


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 21, 2006)

That good I should be up Saturday (I HOPE)


----------



## AR9x19 (Nov 21, 2006)

Randy shot this 8 a week ago. They are there, just not moving with any pattern. I think John took a small buck also. I was in this morning, but around 8:00am the owners three dogs payed me a visit. 

Randy and I are hunting Dukes Creek Wednesday, but will be back on the H/A Thursday morning and Friday.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 21, 2006)

Wt your right I  said I would never own a 4 wheeler, but I can say I still walk to my stand....  No need to ride when a little exercise won't hurt you..... LOl  WT I still have not killed a buck that hasn't been mounted in the last 10 yrs... even though one carries some lead from me. 
Be Careless 
Chris


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 22, 2006)

*Congrats to Randy!!*

That is a fine EIEIO Buck for sure!  One of the H/A members, (I want get into names since he does not post his kills on Woodys), killed 4 deer last year, two were good bucks.  This year he has killed at least 2 deer, and reported seeing a large buck during Muzzle Loader season.  There are "deer hunters" and "hunters who hunt deer".  I would say this member is the latter, he hunts from climbing stands and moves with the deer's ever changing patterns.  He hunts in thick places most folks would not venture!  
I got a call today from a "neighbor land owner" to the H/A Club.  He relayed to me that a very large buck had been killed on the property which joins the backside of the H/A Club.  He says this buck will be the new Franklin County record?? --??  I do know the 220 lb, 13 point buck killed some 8 miles from the EIEIO Clubs is a whopper.   Go to the Bragging Board and take a look!!  The neighbor says there are several of the big boys around  Franklin County. 

I will be contacting the H/A land owner about securing his yard dogs.  Happy Thanksgiving, and a special prayer for our troops in Iraq!        W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 23, 2006)

*Number 0ne Rule!*

Sorry all clubs have full memberships!! - - -#1 Rule: No Alcohol  allowed on the EIEIO Hunting Clubs!  


   W.T.


----------



## brickdawg (Nov 24, 2006)

*whats happening up there?*

I just have gotten back from an Iowa pheasant and duck slaying and want to know what the deer are doing around the eieio clubs...are they in rut still...i hope i haven't missed it. 
WT where did these bucks get shot at...on ha or north?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 25, 2006)

*Rut is underway!*



brickdawg said:


> I just have gotten back from an Iowa pheasant and duck slaying and want to know what the deer are doing around the eieio clubs...are they in rut still...i hope i haven't missed it.
> WT where did these bucks get shot at...on ha or north?



Brickdawg:  Good to see you today and thanks for returing my old machete, (which is about as old as me)!  After talking with several H/A members this morning, and the sign that I have seen on my place, looks like the rut is still going on around here.......All the bucks killed (4) so far have been on the H/A club.  With 3 large bucks killed on adjoining (10 pt. & 14 pt.) or with in a 1/4 mile (Jeepster's  8 pt. buck) of the H/A Club!  For the non club members reading this, all of the EIEIO Hunt Clubs have antler restrictions, modified QDM rules.  Most deer seen on the H/A club has been bucks, got this report this moring from three of members who had just come out of the woods, talked with a new member who is camping and hunting the North club and he has seen a number of does, but no bucks.....you and mrs. have good afternoon to hunt!!

Marknga:  Thanks for your input and comeback, if someone knows how to post picutres on someone elses login it escapes me.   Lots of sour grapes out there for sure,  my old grand pappy told me some 60 years ago "God takes care of drunks and fools, integrity takes care of itself"!  Good hunting to all!  W.T.


----------



## GMARK (Nov 25, 2006)

Wornout Trails said:


> Lots of sour grapes out there for sure,  my old grand pappy told me some 60 years ago "God takes care of drunks and fools, integrity takes care of itself"!  Good hunting to all!  W.T.



Amen to that!  Sounds to me like some people need to spend less time pouting in front of a computer and more time in the woods.


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving, I finally got a chance to get to the north club Saturday morning. at about 10:15 the wife called the baby (little blaze) eat or put in his mouth a Christmas hook. I PRAYED got back to the truck  backed up into a small tree, put small dent in bumper. Thank God he's ok-The hospital said if he did eat it a small hook should pass fine just check his dipers the next few day for it(which is a lot of fun). This has been one crazy year I only spent about 3 afternoon's and this 1 morning and I will not be able to get back this year. But its a blessing just having a healthy family- Saturday on the way back to Lula went right by a Police with radar (or whatever they use these days) at 90mph and he never came after me. 

Its was great meeting some of you have a Merry Christmas- hope to see you next year, I think before I join a club next year I'll check if I can get there first. I might have to wait till he's a little older because he has been sick alot this year then the wife was sick then work. 

But folks Ive seen good deer there last year at H/A keep hunting hard because they are there. I have always found deer go into hiding around mid-Oct, and big deer take alot of work in Nov/Dec-hea this aint TV, at times I wish it was but its hunting and just being out is a blessing.

Now I'll be checkin for some GOOD buck taken in the next few months so go get them.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 27, 2006)

TB:  Sure glad your little boy is going to be O.K.   I got over to the North Club not long after you had left.  Brickdog and German both told me about the emergency phone call you received in the stand..  Sorry about your truck,  maybe you can get some more hunting in before the season goes out in Jan.......be careful and good hunting..........W.T.


----------



## TimR (Dec 4, 2006)

TimF. scored again this weekend with one of each - another nice buck and a doe....I told him to save some for the rest of us but I don't think he has paid me much attention...

Congrats again!!!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 4, 2006)

Super great deer timf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wornout Trails (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats to Tim F.!!!   Good EIEIO Buck!   (The Markmanship level on the EIEIO H/A Club has improved since last season!!)   Good hunting----------W.T.


----------



## REB (Dec 5, 2006)

*North Club*

Has anything been taken out of the North club this year?


----------



## brickdawg (Dec 6, 2006)

*not one*

nothing to my knowledge has been shot over here yet...I found some blood on leaves just at edge of hunt camp on first day of muzzleloader season...nobody ever said they shot anything...the guy who owns the farm next door has been shooting a good bit but I don't know of his kills either...I have hunted 20+ times on the North Club including Sunday pm and Tuesday am and have hot shot anything yet...I have let some small 8 pts walk and let 2 does go Tues AM b/c there is a buck marking all around my stand still so I am hoping he will follow the ladies on in but he must be doing it at dark with this darn full moon, seems like all the good weather for hunting this year comes with that full moon...anyways there has got to be a decent buck on the North club just hasn't been seen yet, but I will be there with diligence until season ends or I kill him (or another member).  Good luck to all...***


----------



## Gunnar75 (Dec 8, 2006)

*This Weekend*

Anyone going out this weekend to H/A club?  Looks like it's going to be frigid!  I'll be sat afternoon and sunday morning, hope to see you guys EXCEPT Tim F( LOL)! 
Great job on those bucks I hope you left us some!
Gunnar75


----------



## TimF (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL! I'm going to be there Sat. morning, but my wife is going to take the helm. Probably won't be there rest of the weekend though. Hope you see something Gunnar75.


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2006)

Matt....TimF isn't a threat to the rest of us anymore...he's tagged out .  Let's just hope his wife doesn't share his luck 

I'll be out there in the morning....wearing everything I own!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Rattled my first buck*

I rattled up my first buck sunday morning.  Around 9:15 I decided to get down since the dogs (white Pyrenees) were running all around me raising cane.  I had  seen two little does early and hadn't seen anything else.  While I was climbing down my horns were making some noise I stopped about 10 ft of the ground for a second and look to my right and a 3pt is standing about 15 yrds just looking at me.  He walked a little closer than started to walk torwards the barking dogs then just walked off Interesting  morning needless to say.
Gunnar75


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 11, 2006)

Gunnar congrads on the first buck rattled up.  I wonder what a Great Pyrenees would look like stuffed? lol


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2006)

Abybody know why the bridge is out?   Was this a scheduled thing or was it damaged somehow?

TimF and I both saw a small buck (very small) Sat morning but nothing else.  I should be out there again this weekend...I need to get some meat in the freezer soon or the deer behind my house are going to be hating me!

tr


----------



## REB (Dec 12, 2006)

TimR said:


> ...I need to get some meat in the freezer soon or the deer behind my house are going to be hating me!
> 
> tr



I agree, I see more deer in my backyard on a daily basis than I have seen all year hunting.


----------



## TimR (Dec 12, 2006)

REB - I made the mistake of putting in a small food plot in my back yard this year....it's been a blessing and a curse.  I am seeing deer consistently but now the wife is use to seeing them too and is not keen to the idea of me blasting one.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Bridge Out*

I had no idea the bridge was out until sun morning when I went to pin, had to drive all the way around and stir up the pyrenesse in my drive in.  I ran into some bridge engineers in the early bow season but they never mentioned any work.  I wonder if we could set ontop of the dirt mound and have the whole area or maybe the crane?  Just kindin, but it's not a bad walk to pin out.  I'll be out sat and sun morning.
See you guys then,
 Gunnar75


----------



## REB (Dec 18, 2006)

*North Club*

Went out this afternoon, no luck.


----------



## fiftycalsrule (Dec 20, 2006)

Are there any hogs on any of the eieio clubs?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Dec 22, 2006)

*HOGS!!*



fiftycalsrule said:


> Are there any hogs on any of the eieio clubs?



There are hogs on the Paradise club property as well as on the North club property.   I have not seen any hog sign on the H/A property, but it is just a matter of time, as the North Club property is less than a 1/4 mile from the H/A property.  Marknga is a member of the north club and he shot a black, 175 lb. pig in Nov. back near the river.  

There have been 6 nice bucks killed on the H/A club.  One killed on the Paradise, suspect several on the North club, but no one there does much bragging or talking.  You know the type, "nope haven't seen a deer all season".  But these guys join up every year, go figure........ 

Old W.T. put a fair buck (6 pointer) on the ground last week. (I have seen 7 bucks this season out of the same stand).  This old boy was still in the rut, neck swollen and tarsal glads were stinking from 15 ft away, had a split right ear (from fighting?), and several broken tines.  Field dressed 110 lb.  He is now in the freezer, thanks to James Deer Processing, Vanna, Ga., a very clean operation, and they have processed some 1800 deer this season.   Mr. James makes the best "Bacon/deer Burgers" that you have ever tasted for sure.!!  

Good hunting to all.     W.T.


----------



## AR9x19 (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas to everyone! 

John and I hunted all day Saturday and John took a nice 7 pointer right at dusk. Man thats a long drag from where het shot it!

Someone has put the jinx on me, have not seen any since November 26th. I have let many smaller bucks walk this year and my empty freezer shows it.  

One more outing next weekend!


----------



## fiftycalsrule (Dec 28, 2006)

11-21-06, 12:58 pm

Country Boy: This is a great buck! You killed him some 6 miles from the EIEIO Hunting Clubs. Run one over this way! This just goes to show what happens when hunters let the 4 pointers and the 6 pointers walk. There would be trophy bucks like yours on a lot of walls in two or three years. Good luck and good hunting. W.T.

Mr. Wt,
    I have been looking for a good club in N. Ga. But after reading some of your post and scratching my head I can not get a good read on you or your managed clubs. I see this from your post on the 13 pt Franklin county buck. Then I see your post about you killing a 6pt buck. Very mixed message you send with your comments, and then your actions. 


Just my thoughts.

50calsrule


----------



## LJay (Dec 28, 2006)

There is three seperate tracts of land and they are managed different.  Does that help clear up some of it???


----------



## marknga (Dec 28, 2006)

LJay said:


> There is three seperate tracts of land and they are managed different.  Does that help clear up some of it???



Ljay is exactly correct that there are three different clubs on three different properties. Wornout Trails could probably do the best at giving you the breakdown on each. That being said I don't think I would be out of line in saying that WT thinks that any legal buck (State/County/or club rules) would be considered a trophy. Give him a pm and schedule an appointment and let him show you around, I'm confident that you will like what you see.

Happy New Year all you EIEIO'ites and fellow Woodyites!

Mark


----------



## Gunnar75 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Happy New Year's*

Happy New Year's everyone, is anyone going out to the H/A this evening?  I will be out this evening and tomorrow evening if anyone else is around.  Hope to see ya, and good luck!
Gunnar75


----------



## Gunnar75 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Done for the year*

Well I set out yesterday for an evening hunt.  Got pinned in and in my stand by 3:30, nice little thicket overlooking the creek with lots of hardwoods and at about 4:30 I did some very light rattling.  About 10 minutes later I hear something closing in on me and I get ready (take the safety off and face the direction) all of a sudden I hear heavy breathing and see all white crossing the creek in my direction.  It was those darn pyrennesse and their friends!! Oh well I guess rattling works on alot of different animals.
Happy New Year,
Gunnar75


----------



## TimR (Dec 29, 2006)

TimF and I were out there Thursday morning and he got a visit from the dogs as well.  Neither of us saw any deer.

There seems to be a 2nd rut happening around my house in Banks Co.  I killed an 8pt behind my house this morning that was in full rut and chasing does all over the place.  It was nice to break in the new .243 on a good buck 

Happy New Year!

Tim


----------



## Wornout Trails (Dec 29, 2006)

*Antler restrictions no mystery at the EIEIO!*



fiftycalsrule said:


> 11-21-06, 12:58 pm
> 
> Country Boy: This is a great buck! You killed him some 6 miles from the EIEIO Hunting Clubs. Run one over this way! This just goes to show what happens when hunters let the 4 pointers and the 6 pointers walk. There would be trophy bucks like yours on a lot of walls in two or three years. Good luck and good hunting. W.T.
> 
> ...



Fifty:  The EIEIO H/A club and North Club have the same antler restrictions:  One buck must have a min. of 4 pts on one side (This is the current Sate of Ga. regulation), the other buck must have a min. of 3 points on one side (EIEIO rule.) 
Just for the record, the 6 pointer old W.T. put on the ground, was shot on the Paradise Property, field dressed 113 lb. and was a 3 1/2 year old deer, in full rut, (Was not killed on the H/A or the North Club property.) But had it come off these club propertys it would have been a club legal buck for sure!! 

Last count from Tim R. there have been 7 bucks killed on the H/A club property this year...........only 3 days remaining in the Franklin County deer hunting season.  Let the little one's walk.  
Good hunting to all,  W.T.


----------



## fiftycalsrule (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Mr Wt for the info. Kinda cleared a few things up for me. Also thanks to the guys who pm'ed me about the eieio club.  They cleared a few things up also. Mr Wt I understand the antler rules, but with that godzilla you have mounted from the eieio north club I would figure you would only kill godzilla's. Thanks again for all the info.

50cal


----------



## fiftycalsrule (Dec 30, 2006)

Wornout Trails said:


> Fifty:  The EIEIO H/A club and North Club have the same antler restrictions:  One buck must have a min. of 4 pts on one side (This is the current Sate of Ga. regulation), the other buck must have a min. of 3 points on one side (EIEIO rule.)
> Just for the record, the 6 pointer old W.T. put on the ground, was shot on the Paradise Property, field dressed 113 lb. and was a 3 1/2 year old deer, in full rut, (Was not killed on the H/A or the North Club property.) But had it come off these club propertys it would have been a club legal buck for sure!!
> 
> Last count from Tim R. there have been 7 bucks killed on the H/A club property this year...........only 3 days remaining in the Franklin County deer hunting season.  Let the little one's walk.
> ...


----------



## marknga (Dec 31, 2006)

Once again Mr WT your post are confusing. The first post I asked about you spoke of letting the 4 and 6's walk. Then you mention killing a 6pt off of a "Paradise" club with $1,000 dues. I understand the club rules but, the last line of your post says "let the little ones walk". Sir unless the 6 point you killed has some very large G1's, G2's  or a spread that is very large you should have let the small one walk. Once again your post are confusing. 

Hope everyone has a very Happy New Year.

50cals[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure exactly what you would like to hear or if you just have a real long spoon wedged in your back pocket to try and stir the pot with. If you became a member of the above properties and had the opportunity to harvest a LEGAL buck by all means it is your choice to make. BUT if you wanted to you could let a smaller buck walk and by doing so he would have a chance to mature into a bigger buck. No where has anyone said the buck must have X # of points AND be X inches wide AND be X years old AND weigh X # of pounds. If those are the restrictions you are looking for by all means there are clubs out there that offer those type of restrictions.
I have NO problem paying dues to join a club that has the CLUB RULES clearly and I mean CLEARLY stated. I also like to be a member of a club that restricts the harvest of spikes and forkhorns that are typically a year to year and half old. I also like knowing that I can be a member of a club that if by the time the last month of the season rolls around and I haven't harvested that "Godzilla" and I need some meat for the freezer that I can legally harvest a BUCK that meets club/county/state regulations.
Again I suggest you PM Wornout Trails and take a look at the above properties, although I'm afraid that the clearly defined Club rules maybe alittle confusing to you. 

Have a Happy and Safe New Years!

Mark


----------



## Wornout Trails (Dec 31, 2006)

*Dear "Confused 50" from Mayberry?*

First welcome to Woodys, (seems you are a newcomer to Woodys as of Dec 06)?  
 Sir: here are few questions for you?  (Interested and inquiring minds would like to know!)

 How many bucks did you let walk this season?

 How many bucks did you harvest this season?

 How many bucks have you killed since you started hunting?

 What are the club rules down in Mayberry? 

 Remember:  Let the little ones walk!!!     

 And C tell "Barney" hello from all the Woodyites!

W.T.


----------



## TimF (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello to all EIEIO club members. I guess Jan. marked the end to another deer season. What a season! To recap...I tagged out on bucks with two great 8pts and put a doe in the freezer as well. Throughout the season I would say I saw the two 8pts I shot, the 7pt John shot, 10-15 little bucks from 2-6 pts, and probably 35-40 doe. This is the first time I have tagged out on bucks and probably my best season. Yall take care through the summer and we'll see yall next year.


----------



## REB (Jan 25, 2007)

Which club were you on?  Anything come out of the North club?


----------



## marknga (Jan 26, 2007)

Great season Tim! Sounds like you put in alot of stand time! I just wish I could get more time off to hunt cause that is what it takes to be successful. I hope I get the chance to meet some of you guys during the off season. 
Have a great spring and summer (you might get a chance to dig out of the snow before then though!  )

Mark


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2007)

*Attention H/A members*

I have a friend that has a front loader and has offered to come clear some shooting lanes over in the pines for us.  Of course it isn't free but he can get a lot of work done with this machine.  Send me a PM or reply here if you would be interested in chipping in to have some areas cleared for you.  Basically all he does is clear out under brush and take it down to bear dirt, ready to be planted.  Here's a good sample of what he can do.


----------



## toddboucher (Jan 31, 2007)

I was at north club Saturday evening picking up a few stands. One of my stands which I never had the time to hunt had a good size scrap line down its ridge. 

Everyone have a great year- unless work changes Im not hunting a club next year, back to public for a few years then I'll see you then. I enjoy eieio land by only getting to come out 2-4 days per year is a waste.

If anyone interested Im planning on selling my 05 Polaris 500 HO. it only has 14 hours and around 50 miles.
I was thinking $5000. again no time to use.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Turkeys*

Has anyone been out at the clubs hunting for birds?  Any luck?
Gunnar75


----------



## TimF (Apr 13, 2007)

Been out for turkeys one Sat. but didn't hear or see a thing.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Fishing*

I was going to go but once trout season started I caught the fever to be on the river with my fly rod.
-Matt


----------



## Wornout Trails (May 13, 2007)

picture of a EIEIO buck from last fall.

Just wanted to remind everyone that Hunting Season is around the corner!


----------

